# Slimtype DVD A DS8A1P ATA Device WONT BURN DVD



## a_acero (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello
Turns out I turned on my PC today and the CD/DVD Drive was gone, so I erased the filters like HP support told me to, then I could see the drive again and everything was working OK until I tried to burn a data DVD to backup some files...I tried Nero and PowerISO, which I uninstalled and reinstalled after deleting the filters, but an error wont let me burn any DVD...CD burning works fine and the drive recognizes every disc, it just wont burn DVD...Please Help!!!!! :sigh::4-dontkno

Heres my info:
OS: Windows Vista Home Premium 32 SP1
DVD/CD-ROM Drive: Slimtype DVD A DS8A1P ATA Device
Laptop: HP Pavillion dv6707us


----------



## a_acero (Dec 10, 2007)

by the way...this is the log of the error I get when I try tu burn the dvd with Nero

Andrés Acero
Hewlett-Packard
1K22-1867-0795-66M4-5479-2282-****

Windows XP 6.0
IA32
WinAspi: -

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 8.2.8.0
Internal Version: 8, 2, 8, 0
(Nero Express)
Recorder: <Slimtype DVD A DS8A1P> Version: CH71 - HA 1 TA 0 - 8.2.8.0
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : via Inquiry data
Connected to MMC as unknown drive with class-nr : 1
Drive is autodetected - recorder class: Std. MMC recorder
CD-ROM: <Slimtype DVD A DS8A1P >Version: CH71 - HA 1 TA 0 - 8.2.8.0
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
Slimtype DVD A DS8A1P E: CdRom0
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 1982MB (2029748kB)
Free physical memory: 909MB (931604kB)
Memory in use : 54 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0) 

3.12.2008
ISO compilation
06:33:21 p.m.	#1 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 450
LockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

06:33:21 p.m.	#2 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6655
Iso document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : FALSE
Simulate : FALSE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : TRUE
Multisession : FALSE
Burning mode : DAO
Mode : 1
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet : TRUE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : TRUE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : TRUE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

06:33:21 p.m.	#3 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3349
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

06:33:22 p.m.	#4 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3502
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

06:33:22 p.m.	#5 Text 0 File FilesystemSettingsValidator.cpp, Line 142
FS Settings: using validator 'CUDFSettingsValidatorDVD'
ParamMode = 'automatic', changing UDF partition type from 'physical' to 'physical'
Changing UDF revision from '1.02' to '1.02'

06:33:22 p.m.	#6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 307
Last possible write address on media: 2298495 (510:46.45, 4489MB)
Last address to be written: 1936031 (430:13.56, 3781MB)

06:33:22 p.m.	#7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 319
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

06:33:22 p.m.	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2957
Recorder: Slimtype DVD A DS8A1P, Media type: DVD-R
Disc Manufacturer ID: <Prodis> <cF01>
Disc Application Code: 64, Disc Physical Code: 193

06:33:22 p.m.	#9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 493
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

06:33:22 p.m.	#10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 762
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 1936032 (1936032) = #1936032/430:13.57
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 1936032 blocks [E: Slimtype DVD A DS8A1P]
--------------------------------------------------------------

06:33:22 p.m.	#11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 964
Prepare [E: Slimtype DVD A DS8A1P] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1: Idx 0 Idx 1 Next Trk
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 3964993536, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
___Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_____Size_|______NWA_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 1936032 | 0 | 0x00
1936032 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00

06:33:42 p.m.	#12 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 264
Error on LockVolume: Access is denied.


06:33:42 p.m.	#13 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 287
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

06:33:42 p.m.	#14 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 240
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

06:33:43 p.m.	#15 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4288
Caching options: cache CDRom or Network-Yes, small files-No (<64KB)

06:33:43 p.m.	#16 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
Caching of files started

06:33:43 p.m.	#17 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4407
Cache writing successful.

06:33:43 p.m.	#18 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
Caching of files completed

06:33:43 p.m.	#19 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
Burn process started at 2x (2.770 KB/s)

06:33:43 p.m.	#20 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2681
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

06:33:43 p.m.	#21 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3273
Recording mode: Sequential Recording Mode

06:33:43 p.m.	#22 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3427
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

06:33:43 p.m.	#23 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 10140
---- Disc Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Media Type: 0, Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD-R (2), Part Version: 2.0x (5), Extended Part Version: 0.0 (0)
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Transfer Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
Outer Limit of Data Recordable Area: 26127F h
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Revision number of maximum recording speed: -
Revision number of minimum recording speed: -
Revision number table of recording speed: - - - - - - - 
Class: 0, Extended part version: 0
Start PSN of the Extra Border Zone: 0 h
Start PSN of Physical format information blocks in Extra Border Zone: 0 h
Media Specific [16..783]:
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
15 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
01 40 C1 FD 9E D8 52 00 - 02 88 0D 0C 88 88 90 00 [email protected]
03 50 72 6F 64 69 73 00 - 04 63 46 30 31 00 00 00 .Prodis..cF01...
05 B8 83 00 30 00 01 00 - 06 09 0F 10 88 78 90 00 ....0........x..
07 29 82 10 21 00 00 00 - 08 05 17 0D 0F 07 07 00 .)..!...........
09 96 06 0D 0B 78 88 00 - 0A 80 00 00 00 00 10 00 .....x..........
0B 05 1A 17 96 77 75 00 - 0C 7C DF B9 93 11 11 00 .....wu..|......
0D 1A AA D0 00 00 00 00 - 0E 09 28 31 27 21 17 00 ..........(1'!..
0F 50 19 29 1D 69 B5 00 - 10 88 80 00 00 00 00 00 .P.).i..........
11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 12 09 32 35 2B 25 1B 00 ..........25+%..
13 50 1D 2D 23 97 B5 00 - 14 88 80 00 00 00 00 00 .P.-#...........
15 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

06:33:43 p.m.	#24 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3565
Reserved Track size: 1936032 (1D8AA0h, 3781MB) -> return code 0

06:33:43 p.m.	#25 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 269
Pipe memory size 83836800

06:33:44 p.m.	#26 SPTI -1 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 197
CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1)
CDB Data: 0x2A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
Sense Code: 0x27
Sense Qual: 0x00
Sense Area: 0x70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 27 
Buffer x0abf0040: Len x10000
0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

06:33:44 p.m.	#27 CDR -1 File Writer.cpp, Line 306
Unspecified Recorder Error
E: Slimtype DVD A DS8A1P

06:33:44 p.m.	#28 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3833
EndDAO: Last written address was -1 (FFFFFFFFh)

06:33:44 p.m.	#29 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
Burn process failed at 2x (2.770 KB/s)

06:33:44 p.m.	#30 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 287
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

06:33:45 p.m.	#31 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 11391
DriveLocker: UnLockVolume completed

06:33:45 p.m.	#32 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 450
UnLockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL


Existing drivers:

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## PJ Theron (Apr 17, 2009)

:4-dontkno same problem here. Did you get any info regarding the problem?

How o we solve this?


----------



## infoir (Mar 11, 2010)

*How did I solve the problem?*

What I have is an Asus F5RL laptop(a totall crap) with Slimtype DVD A DS8A1P ATA Device. I changed the OS about 3 month ago from Vista to 7. I don't use DVD-Writer a lot, I use an external Passport hard drive to carry stuff around instead. The other day I was desperate to burn a DVD full of data for one of my friends, but I got the infamous Power Calibration Error! At first I thought Windows 7 is the blame but finally I figured out that the main cause of this god-damn error is the dusty lens!
I live in a very dusty environment and I exprience a lot of dust storms every once and a while! I couldn't even imagine that dust can get into my laptop and all of the other devices that easy! I prepared a high pressure air compressor and I blew high pressure air exactly on the lens! A lot of dust floated around... and...
I started burning another DVD ... It's just like magic! The drive works fine and even loads DVDs faster than before!
things that I tried but didn't work:
1. changing the OS
2. using another blank media.
3. using another burning software


----------

